# My Brother's WHOPPER bass



## Ready2learn (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey! Yesterday my brother reeled in a whopper bass, and now it's de-gutted and in the ice chest. We are going to bake it with a recipe we found but are not sure about the head. We were going to cut it off, but a friend left their fish's head on. What is the reason for leaving on the head?


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't cook any fish with the head on!! No way do I want to look at it's eyes while I'm cooking or eating it!!!


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 16, 2006)

I could be wrong, but I think it is left on for presentation only.  I believe that you could use it to make fish broth/stock.


----------



## GB (Mar 16, 2006)

It all depends. some people eat the head, eyes, you name it.


----------



## sattie (Mar 16, 2006)

Use for fish stock... maybe for a seafood gumbo or stew!


----------



## amber (Mar 16, 2006)

abjcooking said:
			
		

> I could be wrong, but I think it is left on for presentation only. I believe that you could use it to make fish broth/stock.


 
I agree, I think it's just for presentation.  Use the head,tail, and bones for stock.


----------



## BigDog (Mar 16, 2006)

How "whopper" was this whopper?


----------



## Ready2learn (Mar 17, 2006)

Not as whopper as some I've seen, but definately big for my family's standards! I believe it was around ten pounds, 22 inches long. 

I did cook it, without the head. I baked it, and it turned out pretty good, but next time I would try it differently. All I did was bake it in foil with some butter and seasonings. It was quite tasty in a soup my mother made with left overs today with tomatoes, corn, and various other componants to make it quite delicious!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 17, 2006)

I also think the head is just for presentation at least in the USA.I do believe there is a tiny bit of meat some where behind the cheek bone that is considered a delicacy.


----------



## Constance (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey, Ready...my husband is a bass fisherman here in Southern Illinois. The biggest one he's caught was about 8lbs...9 oz. He wonders if you live in the south, as they do get bigger there. He's a little envious, I think.

I wouldn't mind the head being on, but Kim (husband) cuts it off when he cleans the fish. He was always into filleting the fish for frying, and goodness knows it's good that way, but now he saves the large ones for cooking on the grill.

All you need to do is brush the fish with olive oil, season with S&P, and grill with thinly sliced lemons on tops. They only take a few minutes to cook, and they melt in your mouth. Be sure not to overcook them.
I like to serve them with baked potatoes and asparagus spears or a salad.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Mar 17, 2006)

10 pounds is a good sized bass.  I grew up in Michigan...the largemouths there get pretty **** big and 10 pounds would do anyone proud out there.

The head isn't *just* for presentation, however.  If you're going to pack it in a salt dome, the head does actually serve some sort of a purpose during the cooking process, though I'm not entirely sure what that is.

However, if you're cooking a bass in a salt dome, you're doing it a huge disservice, so it probably doesn't matter.


----------

